# Skype     5.0

## Mihey

, 14   , '   VoIP- Skype 5.0   Windows.         Facebook  Skype. 
  Skype      Facebook,                 Skype.  ,   Facebook  Skype    SMS           Facebook. 
  Skype        '     .         :     . 
 Skype      ,     ' ,       -'.         , ,      . 
      Skype Home          Skype,      .    :  ,   -,   ,       Skype. 
,     ,    2010     Skype 95 ..,      40%  .  ,   ,   30  2010 ,    124 .   . 
 ˲

----------

